
Ask HN: Best bulk photo scanner and software? - j2bax
Anyone have a photo scanning setup that you love? Please tell me about it. I want to potentially scan a few thousand photos for the family.
======
petrikapu
I don't exactly love it but Gimp with "Divide Scanned Images" script was very
useful when you have multiple photos scanned in one image. Script can detect
and save individual photos. I had ~200 scans and any of of those had 3-6
photos each. Saved lot of time.

Drop it to your Gimp scripts folder and you are ready to go:

[https://github.com/FrancoisMalan/DivideScannedImages](https://github.com/FrancoisMalan/DivideScannedImages)

